# So excited to bring home my first dairy doe!



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Eeek!! This is cupcake, she is almost 3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Very cute! Congratulations!


Thanks!! Best $25 ever! Lol. (she climbed on their car so her husband made her get rid of her)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is one incredible price!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Wow, that is one incredible price!


Right?! I prayed and told God if any more goats came to me they would be in need of a loving home.  then I got an email asking if I wanted her!!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

that's awesome! LOL! congrats!!!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Currently in milk? Bred? Has she been milked, trained to a milk stand before?

Bob


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Currently in milk? Bred? Has she been milked, trained to a milk stand before?
> 
> Bob


I'm not sure if she has been milked. She is currently not in milk or bred. But my buck will take care of that. Lol. My friend has ravens haven dairy goats said I can use her Lamancha come fall but she can't stay open that long.. My buck lives with the girls


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow $25? That's great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Doe


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I wish I could trade her for a Nubian. She's smaller than I hoped


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice Doe


She's not even a hundred lbs ): ugh. She's small


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> She's not even a hundred lbs ): ugh. She's small


I get over a quart a day from my Nigerian who is 55 pounds at maximum so don't stress. If God sent her your way it will either be a blessing or a lesson


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

MollyLue9 said:


> I get over a quart a day from my Nigerian who is 55 pounds at maximum so don't stress. If God sent her your way it will either be a blessing or a lesson


Thanks!!  I'm reading up on mini saanens, it just so happens I recently got my SIL a Nigerian dwarf buck! (=


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> She's not even a hundred lbs ): ugh. She's small


You got a good deal.. Don't be surprised if she turns out to be a great milker.. You never know... Should you have her tested for CAE?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm going to have her and another doe I plan to breed tested.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Since she appears to be a mini saanen I hope breeding her to a ND, then breed those back to saanen would be best?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You really shouldn't breed a mini Doe anything to a full size buck. The size difference is way too much for their smaller bodies to handle.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

crocee said:


> You really shouldn't breed a mini Doe anything to a full size buck. The size difference is way too much for their smaller bodies to handle.


I meant to a mini saanen. Sorry. Yeah, I don't want any preventable kidding problems


----------

